# must of been a heck of a party



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Woke up a couple of days ago to 3 sick fish in one tank.
Water change was done 2 days beforehand.
Molly had a large patch of fungus on her side and a hole into her side.
Daio had a blood blister on both sides of his tail, tetra had 2 pop eyes.
I am wondering what went on to have 3 fish sick at the same time. maybe something in the water supply? or some rough playing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of different issues at once would make me look at the water. Test temp, pH, conductivity, nitrate, Ask you water supplier if they just added an anti-corrosive additive or doubled chlorine because of high E. coli or switched to the summer well or whatever or really any change. 

But something could've decided to take over the tank and started thrashing everyone who didn't agree he was king. Anything nocturnal that could've gotten hungry or mean?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The only reason i would not suspect the water is because i did 2 tanks within an hour of each other and the other guys are ok. I know that is not necessarily a fool proof concept.
The only ones who may have gotten a bit nasty are the red long finned tetras. There are 4 males and 2 females.
I notice that today --which is 3-4 days later-- the other female looks like she has been banged up badly too. MAYBE TOO MANY MALE HORMONES IN THE TANK. WE ARE HAVING VERY STORMY WEATHER LATELY. 
I dunno about the molly. She is very big and I don't know why anyone would want to tackle her unless she got in the way.
It even surprises me that the danio got dinged as he is an extremely aggressive fish in his own right. Has killed off the glolight danios so that he has 2 female danios to himself. He tends to ram other fish into the glass at times when he is feeling the weather.
I hear you about the water though. I once lost all my emperor tetras after a water change. Nothing else in the tank was affected so i gather they are a really sensitive fish.
Also there is a ton of spring run off now and the local farmers are starting their planting and chemical stuff for the crops.
Thanks


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

All of those could be caused by bacterial infections, with the fungus being a secondary infection.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

maybe both. Extra bacteria in the water from rain + aggression from spring. But I've heard of anti-corrosive adds hurting the immune system of fish.


----------

